# Omer?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Wanting to head up sun what's the word on suckers?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Dude, there's like 20 sucker threads on the Rifle, all being talked/updated daily.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't see anything recent


----------



## moses95 (Sep 28, 2009)

brother-in-law was there yesterday, he didn't have any luck or see any being caught.


----------



## j_lapan32 (Apr 8, 2011)

I live by the mouth and last night I started catching a few. with the warm weather coming, they should make it to omer by sunday.


----------



## jrundell30 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was there last sunday when that ****** weather came in and i pounded them hard caught several dozen in just 4 hours actully got tired of catching them and left. nets did not do anything but my hook and line sure was affective.......


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was up there today and we caught one right after another it slowed down for a few but picked right back up I did see some nets come up with nothing in them I was using a #4 treble hook with 2 split shots an a orange rubber spawn it was a nice day


----------



## jrundell30 (Jan 7, 2011)

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> I was up there today and we caught one right after another it slowed down for a few but picked right back up I did see some nets come up with nothing in them I was using a #4 treble hook with 2 split shots an a orange rubber spawn it was a nice day


 
I use the very same set up, and after dark i hit one on every cast with nets doing nothing but one or two here and there--with that being said RUNS ON.................


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Dude, there's like 20 sucker threads on the Rifle, all being talked/updated daily.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

